# V4L and Canon a620

## audiodef

I have a Canon Powershot a620, which takes video in addition to taking photos. Has anyone used this camera with V4L in the kernel - that is, shooting video and sending it to a video program by connecting the camera to the computer? If so, what options do I enable under V4L?

Btw, I know about gphoto2 - that's for connecting the camera and moving files from camera to computer. I'm interesting in using this camera, if possible, for direct-to-disc video recording.

----------

